# WGXA-TV to be dropped from cable starting January 1st



## Jtaylor1 (Jan 27, 2008)

Hi. I just saw a notice on my TV that WGXA will be dropped from cable on January 1st.


----------



## LarryFlowers (Sep 22, 2006)

OK.. first it would be helpful to know where this is.. Macon GA. Any reason given? What does the station say, what does the cable company say.



Jtaylor1 said:


> Hi. I just saw a notice on my TV that WGXA will be dropped from cable on January 1st.


----------



## ki4cgs (Mar 9, 2004)

http://www.fox24.com/InTheDark/


----------



## Jim5506 (Jun 7, 2004)

YADA-YADA-YADA


----------



## Jtaylor1 (Jan 27, 2008)

And now WPGA ABC affiliate has been dropped from COX.


----------



## zimm7778 (Nov 11, 2007)

Seems like I am reading about these local affiliate vs cable/satellite wars more and more over the last year or two. So, January 1st came and went, did you lose the channel or not?


----------

